# [SOLVED] dhcpcd problems

## queen

Hello everyone

I used dhcpcd client for 3 years and have been very satisfied. But lately I can't get any valid ip anymore, both on wifi and wired. 

In the begining dhcpcd was emerged with zeroconf use flag. I tried to emerge dhcpcd with USE=vram -zeroconf and it still doesn't work. I get an invalid ip. eth0 is for wired and eth2 is for wireless. Here are the errors I get: 

```
dhcpcd -d eth0

info, eth0: dhcpcd 3.2.3 starting

info, eth0: hardware address = 00:03:0d:2c:d9:1e

info, eth0: removing IP address 169.254.156.132/16

info, eth0: broadcasting for a lease

debug, eth0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x192bf2b7

debug, eth0: waiting for 20 seconds

debug, eth0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x192bf2b7

debug, eth0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x192bf2b7

debug, eth0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x192bf2b7

debug, eth0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x192bf2b7

debug, eth0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x192bf2b7

debug, eth0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x192bf2b7

err, eth0: timed out

info, eth0: trying to use old lease in `/var/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-eth0.info'

debug, eth0: sending ARP probe #1

debug, eth0: sending ARP probe #2

debug, eth0: sending ARP probe #3

debug, eth0: sending ARP claim #1

debug, eth0: sending ARP claim #2

warn, eth0: using IPV4LL address 169.254.156.132

info, eth0: adding IP address 169.254.156.132/16

debug, eth0: no dns information to write

debug, eth0: forking to background

info, eth0: exiting
```

```

[I] net-misc/dhcpcd

     Available versions:  2.0.5-r1 3.0.16-r1 3.1.5 3.1.5-r1 ~3.1.6 ~3.1.6-r1 ~3.1.7 ~3.1.8 ~3.1.9 ~3.2.0 ~3.2.1 ~3.2.2 3.2.3 {build debug static vram zeroconf}

     Installed versions:  3.2.3(11:20:02 04/08/08)(vram -zeroconf)

     Homepage:            http://roy.marples.name/dhcpcd

     Description:         A DHCP client
```

This is my  /etc/conf.d/net

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=("dhcp")

#dhcp_eth0="nontp nonis nodns"

dhcp_eth0="nontp nonis"

#dns_servers_eth0="127.0.0.1 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220"

config_eth2=("dhcp")

modules_eth2=("iwconfig")

#dhcp_eth2="nodns"

#dns_servers_eth2="208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220"

routes_eth2=("default gw 192.168.1.1")

dhcp_eth2="nontp nonis"
```

For eth2 (wifi) I also get time out error. If I use -t 60 flag I don't get ip, and get the warn "using ipv4ll" 

I am using kernel 2.6.19-gentoo-r5.

I tried livecd of gentoo, backtrack and I can get a valid ip using wired connection. Also managed to get wireless from a hotspot with backtrack livecd. 

Any help will be highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance

QueenLast edited by queen on Sat Apr 12, 2008 10:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

 *queen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> For eth2 (wifi) I also get time out error. If I use -t 60 flag I don't get ip, and get the warn "using ipv4ll" 
> 
> I am using kernel 2.6.19-gentoo-r5.

 

You'll need to upgrade the kernel to 2.6.24, or downgrade dhcpcd to 3.1.x

dhcpcd-3.2.x now uses the kernel packet filter, which although works fine in linx 2.2 and 2.4, was broken in a few 2.6 releases.

----------

## queen

 *UberLord wrote:*   

>  *queen wrote:*   
> 
> For eth2 (wifi) I also get time out error. If I use -t 60 flag I don't get ip, and get the warn "using ipv4ll" 
> 
> I am using kernel 2.6.19-gentoo-r5. 
> ...

 

OK, thanks. Are there some special things in networking that I should enable? IPv6 or IPv4?

----------

## UberLord

IPv4, PACKET_SOCKET and PACKET_FILTER

PACKET_SOCKET is always selected in recent kernels and can't be turned off and isn't on the menu.

----------

## queen

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> IPv4, PACKET_SOCKET and PACKET_FILTER
> 
> PACKET_SOCKET is always selected in recent kernels and can't be turned off and isn't on the menu.

 

Thanks a lot. Will upgrade and report back if there are any problems.

----------

## queen

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> IPv4, PACKET_SOCKET and PACKET_FILTER
> 
> PACKET_SOCKET is always selected in recent kernels and can't be turned off and isn't on the menu.

 

After upgrading the kernel and using the latest dhcpcd version, I manage to get proper ip both on wifi and wired card.

Thank you.  :Wink: 

----------

